# My Bad...



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Your Queen has been accused of having a "blonde moment." (not that that's never happened before or anything...) So, please allow me a slight error in memory....here it is....

[email protected]

Your Queen hopes y'all find this information most helpful.  

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

*??*

The link is an email address.....?


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Barry! What are you doing in here, my dear?? Shouldn't you be over judging the Underwear Sniffing Competition??? That information is Parker's e-mail address that seems to be somewhat sought after for those to whom size doesn't matter and smaller is better. It's kinda like the Da Vinci code...those who have eyes to see will see.

Moi!


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

This response 
The link is an email address.....? 
to a post of
Your Queen has been accused of having a "blonde moment." 

Sometimes Hobby Talk just makes me laugh!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Excuse me............................. but I don't get it.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

There was no 3rd post when I read the thread.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Thanks Lisa! I will write and let you know if any reply.


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

*Huh?*

JGG 1701:

Narf system cold cat is the bad planet with bases and guns.

Now does it make sense?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Welcome to the secret code thread. Get out your secret decoder rings, here's your first clue:

"May I mombo dogface to the banana patch? My hovercraft is full of eels."






:freak: :freak: :freak:


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Ooooo...you're sooooo close!!!  

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm sorry but I still don't get it.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't either, but isn't this fun?  

Second clue:

"Anyone dying from bordeom will not receive a free coffin. Vodka sandwiches all around! "


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Lisa, 
The email worked, thanks! I ordered one set. 
Tom also replied "The Queen may have to wait for her 20 sets though, LOL"


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

JGG,

It's in regard to the KING KONG replacement heads sold by Tom Parker. On another thread Lisa gave his email address to Battoys but, it turned out to be the wrong address. Duh.... So, then she gave him the _corrected _email address and it turned out to be wrong, too...

Hence, Lisa was having a 'Blonde moment'. They do have more fun but, they don't exactly have a reputation for being particularly bright. That's no reflection on our Lisa, though, who finally came through with the genuine article.

- GJS


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thankyou Mr. The Batman for clearing that up for me.
I was not trying to be nosey just curious.


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

beeblebrox said:


> I don't either, but isn't this fun?
> 
> Second clue:
> 
> "Anyone dying from bordeom will not receive a free coffin. Vodka sandwiches all around! "


Do you want to go back to my place bouncy bounce?


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I'd rather roley poley on the floor.

- GJS


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

guartho said:


> Do you want to go back to my place bouncy bounce?


 Mein Luftkissenfahrzeug ist von den Aalen voll. Ich werde nicht mehr angesteckt.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Jawohl! Das ist gut.

Liebe,
Moi!

P.S. _Mr._ Parker has sadly mistaken me for some common wench who deigns to wait upon his puny heads. Tsk. He forgets of whom he speaks! This hamster shall not be pardoned and the Queen will take her business to another merchant who practiceith royal customer service! So it is written, so let it be done.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

"My air cushion carrier is full from the Aalen. I am not clung somehow longer on."

I think the babelfish is constipated.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

_Darmok and Jalad at Tenagra!!!_

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Shakka! And the walls fell!


Larry


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

sounds more like a conversation of dye-jobs.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Yea but can you name that episode? That was a good one!

MMM


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I can . :wave: 
It was called "Darmok" .
Original air date was 9/30/91 
Season #5 BTW


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Dye-jobs? 
Once more in Italian:
Il mio hovercraft è pieno di anguille.

I'll stop now. :wave:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Did someone say _Shakira_? 

Huzz


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

This Shakira?

RK


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Is it me, or did it suddenly get warm in here?

Mmmmm, Shakira! Another reason to improve international relations!


----------

